# Po Boy



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 18, 2008)

This particular idea uses raw shrimp.

Dredge shrimp in eggs, roll in corn meal and fry.

Cut a roll (sandwhich size)
Add Shrimp, Vinegarette, lettuce and tomato.

Hot sauce can be subbed for the Vinegarette or served on the side for dipping.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, my friend.....a 'dressed' po'boy doesn't actually use vinegar or viniagrette dressing.  A traditional po'boy uses garlic bread and then mayonnaise, shredded lettuce, sliced tomato and pickle chips, along with the meat/seafood of choice.
Leave the hot sauce in the bottle for shaking right on the sandwich.

Not sure if you could call your delicious sandwich a po'boy...


----------



## jabbur (Jan 18, 2008)

I had a shrimp po"boy dressed when we were in Nawlins back in '92 and it was one of hte best sandwiches I've ever had (next to the muffaletta we had there as well).  Makes me want to go back but not sure if the places we ate will still be there after Katrina.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 18, 2008)

jabbur said:


> I had a shrimp po"boy dressed when we were in Nawlins back in '92 and it was one of hte best sandwiches I've ever had (next to the muffaletta we had there as well). Makes me want to go back but not sure if the places we ate will still be there after Katrina.


 
I've been back twice since Katrina...and most places are still operating.  If you are wondering, you can check at NOLA.com for a list of restaurants, etc..


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 18, 2008)

No I dont think this is a true Po Boy, but its an interpretation I had of one, I kinda just posted this to remind myself at a later date.  Mayo is quite fattening so Im trying to think of a healthier substitute, good call on the garlic bread tho.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 18, 2008)

The best Po' Boy in the universe is the Florida Cracker Shrimp Po' Boy from the Florida Cracker Cafe in St. Augustine, Fl... breaded and fried shrimp, lettuce, tomato, onion, melted provolone and remoulade sauce.... Out of this world.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 19, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> The best Po' Boy in the universe is the Florida Cracker Shrimp Po' Boy from the Florida Cracker Cafe in St. Augustine, Fl... breaded and fried shrimp, lettuce, tomato, onion, melted provolone and remoulade sauce.... Out of this world.



HA!....I ate at that place a year and a half ago!  If I remember correctly, my boyfriend had that dish, too!


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 19, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> HA!....I ate at that place a year and a half ago! If I remember correctly, my boyfriend had that dish, too!


 
Nice!  I beg my parents to take a trip to St Augustine when I visit them just for that!  They live about 1 1/2 hours away.  It's a nice drive up A1A.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 20, 2008)

I have to admit that my favorite Po' Boy is similar to what Vera describes.  I use good crusty Italian bread (with some of the interior pulled out), homemade tartar sauce (mayo, minced cornichon pickles, some hot pepper sauce, & fresh lemon juice), shredded lettuce or a baby lettuce mix, & homemade fried oysters.  I only use fresh tomatoes if it's tomato season, & add enough cornichons to the mayo that I don't need extra pickles.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone remember those funky hotdog buns that Howard Johnson's used to serve their hotdogs on?....and their clam sandwiches?????  THOSE would make a great po' boy - grilled with some garlic butter on the outside then stuffed with delicious fried shrimp OR oysters!!!!!!!!!!!!  



> Mayo is quite fattening so Im trying to think of a healthier substitute



When you get that figured out let me know - it just has to taste as good though!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 21, 2008)

The best I ever had was in Vicksburg, Mississippi - don't remember the name of the place but it was on a hill just south of the train station. It was a 12-inch bun with a touch of a mayo based remoulade sauce. lettuce, tomato, onion, and about 8 LARGE (2-3 inch diameter) deep fried oysters. 

Their fried catfish sandwich came in a close second ...

And, I've never had a bad meal of any kind in NOLA! (New Orleans, LA for those who don't know what NOLA is).


----------



## elaine l (Jan 21, 2008)

I think this may be tonight's dinner.  Question, what sort of batter is used in the frying.  I am thinking of oysters but if I can't get those then I will try it with shrimp.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 21, 2008)

it's not a batter..it's a dredging of fish into flour/cornmeal that's been highly seasoned.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2008)

Over the years, I have tried every commercial breading I could put my hands on to fry oysters. I've exausted just about every "home made" concoction, mostly flour and corn meal of varying proportions that one can imagine. Some have been good, some have been just Ok, others have been down right bad. Each and every time, my personal favorite always come back to be just plain, and simple cornmeal. Like Miss Blue said...It a breading, not a batter.


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you tried the Zatarain's fish fry Bob?  I like that one, as it's just a light coating.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2008)

Constance said:


> Have you tried the Zatarain's fish fry Bob? I like that one, as it's just a light coating.


 

Yes Miss Connie. I love all of the Zatarain's Fish Fry Products, but not on fried oysters.  I fried a 1/2 gallon of fresh Gulf Oysters about two weeks ago. Some with Zatarain's, most with just cornmeal. The Zatarain's was good, but when my tatse buds are/were searching for the perfect fried oyster, I always drift back to just plain cornmeal. I was raised eating them that way. Saturday night I fried Catfish and used some Zatarain's. 

Oh yeah, I had help eating the 1/2 gallon of oysters


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> The best I ever had was in Vicksburg, Mississippi - don't remember the name of the place but it was on a hill just south of the train station. It was a 12-inch bun with a touch of a mayo based remoulade sauce. lettuce, tomato, onion, and about 8 LARGE (2-3 inch diameter) deep fried oysters.
> 
> Their fried catfish sandwich came in a close second ...
> 
> And, I've never had a bad meal of any kind in NOLA! (New Orleans, LA for those who don't know what NOLA is).


 

Michael, I know the place you are talking about. It was on Grove Street,(I think) but I can't remember the name of the place. I want to say "The Biscuit Company" but I don't think that was it. I think I'm remembering those words being on the outside walls in big faded, almost unreadable letters. Next time I'm in Vicksburg I'll ride down there and see what I can see. I remember the Shrimp Po-Boys being exceptional too!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 21, 2008)

Elaine - as Vera confirmed, I don't use a batter for my Po'Boy fried oysters. I just dredge them in plain flour seasoned with whatever suits me at the time (cayenne pepper, black pepper, grill seasoning - whatever) or a flour & cornmeal combo. Then I just shallow pan-fry them in vegetable or canola oil, turning them once. Depending on size, just about a minute or two per side.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't end up making them today.  Went out to lunch with my daughter so I wasn't hungry. Glad that was the case since there is so much new info on this thread.  I will try it on thurs.  Thanks Breezy for answering my next question which was method for frying.  Sounds good.  Thanks all!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 21, 2008)

You're welcome! I know that it's "traditional" for most folks, & commercial restaurants of course, to deep fry oysters, but I just find it a big waste of time & oil, especially since they cook so darn quickly. I've never had mine turn out oily or greasy pan-fried - just keep your oil hot, don't overcrowd the pan, & keep a close eye on them to prevent overcooking/burning.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 21, 2008)

We had Po Boy Sandwiches for dinner.  Similar to any of these.  With a Midwest twist of course!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 21, 2008)

So, does anyone have a TNT po boy recipe for a novice to use start to finish? I loved the ones we had in NOLA, preferable the catfish or shrimp ones (not a huge fan of oysters).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

Po-Boy in it's purest form....French Bread, fried seafood of choice, shrimp, crawfish, oyster, catfish and soft shell crab are popular ones. "Dressed" = Lettuce Tomato, & Mayo, often times pickle. That's pretty much it. Next on the list would be Roast beef po-boy,(sloppy with juice) Meatball has a following as does the French Fry with gravy.

After that you may see/hear of any number of combinations of meats, condiments etc in an attempt to re-invent the wheel. My opinion...stick to the basics!

Enjoy!

PS. I do sneak in a tiny dab of Creole Mustard on occassion.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 22, 2008)

Creole Mustard....Thats it!  Honey mustard could work too as a sub. for mayo.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the One!!!







....And how could I forget Tabasco/Louisiana Hot Sauce...to taste!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 22, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> This is the One!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'

Well I thought the Hot Sauce was understood, on the same wave length.
Cheers!


----------

